# Epdm Rubber Roof



## skills4lou (Nov 10, 2005)

Earlier today I was talking with Brandon Tom at Keystone about my (hopefully) upcoming purchase. One of the things that Mr. Tom recommended was a good check of the rubber roof every 90 days. Seemed a little excessive to me, but then I've never owned a rubber roof before. He also recommended checking out the website for the company that makes the roofing material. It's made by Dicor, and I found their website at http://dicor.com
Very informative sight, kind of nice to know exactly what maintenance is involved with these rubber roofs.
Other newbies might learn a few things like I did. Have fun!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Very little actually. Just wash it 3 or 4 times a year with **** N Span or similar soap and when you are done check the seams for cracks or separated seals. Only takes 20 minutes to wash and 5 minutes to inspect.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey can't argue with Andy
Whats 20 min compared to problems
I'll take the 20 min.









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the good info, skills4lou!









This kind of free information exchange is what makes this site great.
Well, that and the super people!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skills4lou (Nov 10, 2005)

That 20 minutes will just be more fun for me. I love to tinker, and view maintenance and upkeep as a great way to spend an afternoon. Do you guys recommend the sealer too, or just a good washing every so often?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am a washer only kind of guy. I think you will find the washer only and the washer/sealers are split about 50-50 and a lot of it depends on where you live.

The warranty on the roofing material does not require that it ever be treated.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Where do you get the dicor products? I haven't yet seen them....


----------

